# What size air hose?



## Mr. Fantastic

I've got a 33 gallon, 150 psi max, 1.6 hp, 5.1 [email protected] and 6.3 [email protected] I was wanting to buy a 50ft hose to avoid using an extension cord. Should I buy a 1/4 or 3/8 hose? I'll be using the compressor for mechanic work. I'll be running a impact wrench and air ratchet most of the compressors life (at home mechanic), with the occasional home projects (nail gun, hopper, etc.)

I'm geared more towards the 1/4, because I would think the pressure would drop a bit by the time it got to the tool, after running through 50ft of 3/8 hose. It's just my theory.


----------



## 89yt12

1/4 will be fine, thats all i have ever run with both my compressors

get a retractable hose reel if you can, thats the best part i have ever got for my air system


----------



## Roadlizard7

If you're going to get a 50 ft. hose, you might want to consider the 3/8" size, because with the larger diameter hose, you will have less pressure drop, not more than in a 1/4" line


----------



## 89yt12

you know, IDK what i was thinking, 1/4 hose is the size of DOT line i use to run on extras with on board air


all my shop is 3/8 sorry for the bad advice


----------



## banzair

1/4 is ok


----------

